# pregnant platy????



## dchewy26 (Aug 26, 2010)

i have a pair if paltys in my tank and im 98% sure shes preggers.. can anyone please verify for me??

http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x386/dchewy1026/preggerfish005.jpg

http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x386/dchewy1026/preggerfish001.jpg

http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x386/dchewy1026/preggerfish014.jpg

http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x386/dchewy1026/preggerfish013.jpg


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes she's pregnant. In a few days I think you will become daddy.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

If she's been in with a Male for a few weeks then Yup yup ^^ You'sa gonna be a daddy


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Definitely. I'd say she's due any time soon. Once you start seeing black spots (eyes) in her gravid spot, she's within days of having birth


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

lol I have 2 guppies who's been like that for 2 weeks now =/ but still nothing X_x... lol just waiting now XD


----------



## dchewy26 (Aug 26, 2010)

she started to like flatten out on the bottom of her belly.. i put her into the breeding thing tonight.. my other fish were picking on her and she was hiding under some plants and stuff.. hopefully everything goes well...
and just a correction.. not going to be a daddy.. gunna be a "mommy"
haha
thanks guys


----------



## dchewy26 (Aug 26, 2010)

http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x386/dchewy1026/IMG_0447.jpg

what my whole set up looks like


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

^_^ Pretty tank, lol I really want to upload some pics of mine =/ but my camera is DOA


----------



## dchewy26 (Aug 26, 2010)

hey guys..
so i had her in the plastic breeding thing for like 2 or 3 weeks and nothing ever happened.. i let her free in the tank like last week, and still nothing. maybe she isnt preggers??


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

I had that with my platy lol let her out XD and she dropped, just keep an eye at the bottom of your tank in the gravel or near your filter, i've recently found 10 guppies that way lol. they might just want the security of the full tank, not feeling exposed or anything.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Oh ya, she is pregnant for sure. And by the looks of it, she will give birth very soon. Congrats!


----------

